# First Surf Trip



## JfpFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Well, after reading posts and getting gear together, I finally made my first surf fishing trip Memorial Day. Fished the north end of Brigantine with my brother. Got skunked, but that's OK. It was a beautiful day and we both had a great time just being there...hopefully it's the start of a long love affair with the surf...


----------



## tm613 (Feb 23, 2009)

I assume you walked on? I saw some reports that the North end of Brig had some big fish caught this past weekend...the big stripers seemed to have moved in hope they last a few more weeks


----------



## JfpFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeah. We walked on. Fished as close to the big flag as possible...as we were told at Riptide. Their web site does have pictures of some monsters being caught...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

yep. There have been some monsters caught. Saw a pic of a 54 1/2 lber caught in Strathmere a couple of days ago. It was released.


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

RuddeDogg said:


> yep. There have been some monsters caught. Saw a pic of a 54 1/2 lber caught in Strathmere a couple of days ago. It was released.


Nice to hear that Stratty is a favorite of mine especially in the summer...good place to escape from OC tourist overload.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Yep


----------

